# Garage sale score!



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i got this brand new leather business card holder for a dollar, it holds my slingshot perfectly, with room for ammo! Hrawk's ice chalice also came in today, this thing looks great!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

HA! Great score!!!

Now as long as their backs are turned, no one in the office will suspect it is YOU taking those potshots at the boss ....









Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Can't go wrong with the price.









two slingshot seems like it can fit nicely in, with tucked bands.

Great find.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm the same. Getting a good buy will get me excited and keep me happy for a couple of days. I noticed that the marbles you have sitting behind your new slingshot case, are the same as I buy and use here in Panama. One cent each, hill of a deal. Having thought of them, I'll be happy for the rest of the weekend.

Al


----------



## chuk101 (Dec 16, 2010)

Is the pad on the side where you are going to keep your targets folded?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice find ! its almost as if fate brought them together.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Oooh! Score! Great case!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice score man on the 007 slingshot case!

Glad you liked the frame.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

what a beauty of a SS , the one on top, then again I like the 2nd one also


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Awesome case at an awesome price!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

GREAT FIND!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice! I though you were going to use it for pouches at first


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

Great idea, gonna have to keep my eyes open too now! NICE LOOKING SS's


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Garage Sales FTW


----------

